# Plant vendor from CNE?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Does anyone by chance have the contact of the plant booth at CNE this past summer?

The booth is inside right next to the sand sculpting competition, its manned by 2 very knowledgeable elderly men, and they had some very interesting and exotic plants.

The main reason is that I am in need of a few Jungle Tillandsias (Air plants), they had some at the time.

So if anyone by chance have their contact, or know of other sources/stores in GTA that carries these plants, please let me know.

Thanks


----------

